# Nremt test questions



## boombox (May 17, 2011)

So heres my question. what types of questions are on the test? are the facts or narratives, or both?


----------



## RoxyGurL (May 17, 2011)

Not really sure if that's something that can be disclosed or not. I would just say read the questions and answers carefully....and study on your weak areas.


----------



## boombox (May 17, 2011)

let me reread the sticky and update as needed.


----------



## Odylic (May 18, 2011)

a good site that gives you questions that could be considered comparable to what is on the exam is jbtestprep.  If you can get passing grades on that site, you should be able to easily pass the national exam.  It is a pay site (around 35 bucks) and the questions aren't exactly like the nremt, but they are a good way of telling where you are weak and strong in the various areas that will be tested.


----------



## medicRob (May 18, 2011)

RoxyGurL said:


> Not really sure if that's something that can be disclosed or not. I would just say read the questions and answers carefully....and study on your weak areas.



You are allowed to tell what KINDS and TYPES of questions will be on the test. You are not allowed to provide ACTUAL TEST QUESTIONS.


----------



## babygirl2882 (May 31, 2011)

Two other websites that I hope helped me were www.prenhall.com/limmer  and EMT Achieve. Achieve is spendy, but I think worth it. My fd bought a login and lets everyone use it. But my test was mostly narratives and what you need to do. The nice thing about achieve is it tells you where you are weak, you take a 100 question test and then it breaks down how you did in each category. My weak spot was OB, so I re-read the ob chapter and focused more on that.


----------

